# I have a stalker....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I mean come on 50 un-replied to text messages in the last few days, goodness know's how many missed calls and now joins up on this site?

Some people just won't take NO for an answer....


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I mean come on 50 un-replied to text messages in the last few days, goodness know's how many missed calls and now joins up on this site?
> 
> Some people just won't take NO for an answer....


Lucky you Andy!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> Lucky you Andy!!!


Erm, no Chica, not at all...


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

More details are needed....

should we all gang up with our cyber cudgels to scare the stalker off?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I mean come on 50 un-replied to text messages in the last few days, goodness know's how many missed calls and now joins up on this site?
> 
> Some people just won't take NO for an answer....


This person must be very very desperate if they stalk someone who looks like a human/swine hybrid


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

maybe the stalker is into bestiality....( insert smilie here )


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> This person must be very very desperate if they stalk someone who looks like a human/swine hybrid


Well that's what happens when you go to back street plastic surgeons, I went in asking to look like a famous movie star, I didn't think that he'd choose Miss Piggy.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well that's what happens when you go to back street plastic surgeons, I went in asking to look like a famous movie star, I didn't think that he'd choose Miss Piggy.....


love it


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

using your name as a nic would not help matters any....

can you divulge the stalker's username here?....and beware of facebook and any of the other silly chat connection sites, fertile breeding grounds for nutters....

steal my id, easy....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Momo8 said:


> maybe the stalker is into bestiality....( insert smilie here )


And I'll have you know I've never knowingly gone to bed with a beast (but I've woken up with one or two.....)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Momo8 said:


> using your name as a nic would not help matters any....
> 
> can you divulge the stalker's username here?....and beware of facebook and any of the other silly chat connection sites, fertile breeding grounds for nutters....
> 
> steal my id, easy....


You really think I'm that stoopid......

Oh and my cell is 050 763 9174 and my bank account number is 54295874 (sort code 20-43-55).....


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks, will pass that on to the nigerian scammers who keep sending me e-mails....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You really think I'm that stoopid......
> 
> Oh and my cell is 050 763 9174 and my bank account number is 54295874 (sort code 20-43-55).....


Oh and I almost forgot my date of birth - 27/05/1978.....


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

i would never stalk you sweetie....our starsigns are not compatible....

so what do you plan to do with your stalker?....

when swimming with sharks best not to bleed....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Momo8 said:


> i would never stalk you sweetie....our starsigns are not compatible....
> 
> so what do you plan to do with your stalker?....
> 
> when swimming with sharks best not to bleed....


But I'm a number dyslexic Virgo - keep getting my number's in the wrong place you see - hence I don't mind writing the information....


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Maybe it's that new phone!! Came with a stalker!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Willsy1 said:


> Maybe it's that new phone!! Came with a stalker!


But it's a bird, not a gay bloke......

(3 more phone calls in last 5 mins - surely you'd get the message that i don't want to speak to you....)


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> But I'm a number dyslexic Virgo - keep getting my number's in the wrong place you see - hence I don't mind writing the information....


you don't appear frazzled by it all....

spotlight


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

At least you know it works! See if taking the sparkly bits off helps!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Momo8 said:


> you don't appear frazzled by it all....
> 
> spotlight


Hey if you were stalking me i might enjoy it - just don't shoot!


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

bladdy thing isn't moving which it's supposed to....does when i made the av....

have you thought of changing your number?....

in what other ways has the stalker manifested herself?....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Momo8 said:


> bladdy thing isn't moving which it's supposed to....does when i made the av....
> 
> have you thought of changing your number?....
> 
> in what other ways has the stalker manifested herself?....


If you ignore people enough they usually go away - and no, i can't really change my number - at least she doesn't live in this country so the text messages and phone calls must be costing a fortune!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

You're safe for now then...


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

option...

tell her you've changed your number and give her the local cop station number....

option....

get your friend to answer pretending it's the wrong number and they can't speak the lingo...

option.....

move to siberia....


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmm... this situation sounds familiar, I have a friend who has had a string of crazies pursuing her of late.

lol, one told her she would be single and lonely for the rest of her life if they didn't end up together, as if??!! she was like 23 at the time, not quite standing on the shelf!

have you tried answering and then just putting the phone on your desk. You can turn this into a sport, time her and see how long she'll hang on...


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

any stalker updates?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Amtobi said:


> have you tried answering and then just putting the phone on your desk. You can turn this into a sport, time her and see how long she'll hang on...


Actually i've been doing this - she hangs for about a minute or so then hangs up - if nothing else it cost's her $$$$ (or ££££)....

And it would appear she may have got the message after a couple of texts i sent her this morning......

People in glass houses and all that!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well that's what happens when you go to back street plastic surgeons, I went in asking to look like a famous movie star, I didn't think that he'd choose Miss Piggy.....


                

nice one


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Actually i've been doing this - she hangs for about a minute or so then hangs up - if nothing else it cost's her $$$$ (or ££££)....
> 
> And it would appear she may have got the message after a couple of texts i sent her this morning......
> 
> People in glass houses and all that!


Maybe you should stop being such a nice guy Andy??


----------

